# SARAJEVO | Projects & Construction



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Great work Edin....and a great hotel


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Picture Update

*Sarajevo City Centar:*

 


*BBI Centar*

 


*Centar ALTA Triland*

 


*Importanne Centar*

 

*
Bosmal City Centar*

   

all pics from team www.sa-c.info


.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Great update Edin :cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Here some other smaller projects

*asa prevent po2*

  


*Volwing BH*

 


*Dende - Centar*

 


all pics from team www.sa-c.info


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*AVAZ Twist Tower *(172m) U/C

update























































all pics from www.sac-info

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*ALTA centar Triland*

progress in facadeworks











*Importanne centar*











*BBI centar*



















pics by Didi


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

BBI is just beautiful


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Roads & Infrastructure*

*Construcion of the "1. transversale"*

*Investition*: 51,3 mil BKM

*Total *lenght: 10,5 kilometers











*Maps*:

*Phase 1*


*Phase 2*



*Video-Visualization *(wmv)

http://www.ziksar.com.ba/PDF/Vizualizacija.wmv

*Renderings*


















































.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Roads & Infrastructure*

Another infrastructure project in Sarajevo - STUP urban interchange - XII. transversale






































http://sarajevo-x.com/clanak/090401077


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Demasiado lindo para ser verdad, bien por Sarajevo!!!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

BBI-Centar

inside













For more details & pictures visit this site please

http://www.sa-c.info/project/bbi-centar/5


.


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

WoooooW! Moderno - Sofisticado, en fin, me gusta mucho, no pensé que fuese tan moderno. Felicidades!


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

BBI Center looks great. And it is also good that Sarajevo is getting a decent motorway system.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Sukkiri said:


> BBI Center looks great. And it is also good that Sarajevo is getting a decent motorway system.


You're welcome :cheers:

The motorways in Bosnia and Herzegowina are some kind of _never-ending-story_ hno:

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*BBI-Centar*

final works before grand-new-opening




































_By corvus_edin at 2009-04-06
imagesource: www.sarajevo-x.com_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_By corvus_edin at 2009-04-06
imagesource: www.sarajevo-x.com_

.


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

BBI center is excellent! Impressive build quality! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

weekly update:

*miscellaneous projects in Sarajevo*

*Residentals "Buca-Potok"*

371 appartements -29 m² - 110 m²
4000m² business space

Investor: Tibra-Pacific
Location: Buca Potok
Start of construction: 2007
End of construction: 2009
Web site: http://www.tibra-pacific.com




















*residental object ALFA*

Investor: Hidrogradnja - Sarajevo
Location: Paromlinska - Cengic Vila
Start of construction: 2007
End of construction: 2009
Web site: http://www.hidrogradnja.ba/index.php?type=1&a=133




















_imagesource: www.hidrogradnja.ba_


*residentals Porovic Group*

Investor: Porovic Group d.o.o.
Location: Sip
Start of construction: 2007
End of construction:
Web site: http://www.porovic.ba














































imagesource: porovic


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*"Kumrovec" busines center* U/C

nearly finished


_imagesource: www.sa-c.info_


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*miscellaneous construction projects in Sarajevo*

*Sani Grand City * U/C

multi purpouse object - 24.500 m2

Investor: Ans Drive, EGW, Unipromet
Location: Ilidza
Start of construction: 2007
End of construction: 2009
Web site: http://www.sgc.ba





























_imagesource: www.sgc.ba_


.


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Those reconstruction projects are amazing.Sarajevo is beginning to look real good.


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

Alle said:


> Avaz is a major media enterprise in Bosnia.


Avaz is Fox news of Bosnia


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Unioninvest/Raiffeisen Bank HQ Center building 1[/FONT]* - finished

from the opening






























.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Reconstruction of the the Wilson's Alley*

































































www.novosarajevo.ba


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Telnet *

Investor: TELENET d.o.o Sarajevo
Location: Cengic Vila
Start of construction: 2007
End of construction: 2009
Web site: http://www.telenet.ba











.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Good projects for a lovely city! Cheers from Azerbaijan


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update 10.05.2009*


*Sarajevo City Centar*




















*Importanne centar*




















*Unioninvest/Raiffeisen Bank HQ Building 2*



















_images by *Ado*_



.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Alta shopping center - Triland Development *




















*Northern Longitudinale*




















.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Marindvor (Mariah Castle) business district*

*overview*












1 Sarajevo City Centar - u/c
2 ALTA Triland - u/c
3 Importanne Centar - u/c
4 Raiffeisenbank HQ - building 1 finished - building 2 u/c
5 US-Embassy compound - u/c
6 Parliament - finished
7 UNITIC I+II - finished


.


----------



## Bohem (May 5, 2009)

Odlicni novi projekti i fenomenalna rekonsktrukcija i fasadiranje starih i ratom ostecenih zgrada!!! Iskreno, bas mi je drago za Sarajevo!
Pozdrav iz Prishtine


----------



## S.T.Y AP (Jan 7, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

corvus_edin said:


> *Marindvor (Mariah Castle) business district*
> 
> *overview*
> 
> ...


Great overview Edin

@Bohem; hvala na lijepim rijecima, pozdrav za Pristinu:cheers1:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

There's lot of space for further develeopement pojects in this business district - hoping, this 
economical crisis will find it's end soon.


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Isa-beg hamam*


As an important element of everyday life of the Ottoman society, public baths (hammams) can be found in almost all countries in which the Ottoman culture was present. 

In 1461 Isa-beg Ishaković - general and the first governor of the Ottoman Province of Bosnia - founded Sarajevo with building the governors castle (_Saray_), which gave the city its present name.

He is also responsible for building the core of the city's Old Town district (_Bascarsija_), including a mosque, a closed marketplace and this public bath.

Isa-begov (or emperors) was the first public bath in Bosnia after the end of the roman empire, well known for their luxurous baths.

In 1810 a fire destroyed this place and in 1889 it was totaly demolished by the Austria-Hungarian goverment.

After this Mujaga Hamamdžić bought the location and the hamam was re-constructed in 1891 - architect Josip Vancaš used the in this time very poular pseudo-mauric-style.

During the years this hamam lost it's pupouse and much of it's substance - after WW2 the beautifull facade has been eliminated and the building was used as a magazine - shellfire bombardements during the last war caused further damages.

Last week the contract for reconstruction was signed - the projecting part ist finished an now Sarajevo is expecting the reconstruction one of the cities most precious parts of architecture.




> Original layout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pictures and layout made by tutibaja (c) tutibaja

http://tutibaja.blogger.ba/arhiva/2007/11/22/1233099


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update*

*Centar Alta Triland*



> all pictures by team www.sa-c.info


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Importanne Centar*



>



all pictures by team www.sa-c.info


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*AVAZ Twist Tower*



> Opening of the ATT
> 
> After construction finishing, the news media enterprises AVAZ tooked place in their new offices in 20 of the 38 floors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarajevo jeste bio jedan od najlepsih i, za provod, najboljih gradova ex Juge.
I meni je milo da ovako lepo napreduje.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks ... you're welcome

:cheers:


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Some residental projects*

*vrtovi sunce - sunshine gardens*

320 new appartments and flats




> http://www.housemilos.ba/gallery/main.php




*Residentals "Hadzicanka"*



> http://www.sa-c.info/forum/713;9;2-hadii---projects-and-news.html#41046




.


----------



## ty-aptz (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG great buildings of sarajevo is there some thread of the city?? about tourism jeje 
Amazing skyline of sarajevo is a great city like a phoenix who reborn from the ashes.
Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment:cheers1:

The link in my signature is a Sarajevo picture thread. For a travel page, I suggest this one.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some quick updates

of the Northern longitudinale and American embassy compound:










of the Alta Center



















link: http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/49-centar-alta.html

of Sarajevo City Center














































LINK: http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/63-sarajevo-city-center.html

of Importanne City Center (American embassy compound is in the forground)


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other projects include the complete reconstruction of _*Bosnia and Herzegovina Square*_ (Trg Bosne i Hercegovine) which will cover 6000 square meters in front of the Bosnian parliament.



















Another, smaller, square that is undergoing reconstruction is _*"Trg Oslobodjenje - Alije Izetbegovica"*_ in the very heart of the city.










Other then that, there is a continuation of the reconstruction of the pedestrian zone of Bascarsija, the old town










The idea is for every street in the Old town to be tiled, and change from this:










to this:










And last, but certainly not least, you have the continued reconstruction of one of the symbols of the city,_*Vijecnica*_, the pseudo Moorish style National library built in 1896, which was shelled during the war. The reconstruction has proved extremely costly, and has been divided into phases, one of which (the facade reconstruction) is set to begin in August.










Photos are taken by Mimar and mirza-sm


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ thanx for the great updates @ BiH-x

I am currently a little busy - new job, new company ;-)


.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Despite the crisis Sarajevo is getting better and better.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I really like the project to tile all the streets in the old town, looks very open and clean  . Good initiative.


----------



## ayamaries (Jun 11, 2009)

When are they going to finish the City Hall? How is it inside?


----------



## ayamaries (Jun 11, 2009)

The streets look very nice.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I doubt everything is renovated, besides I hope and assume it will be used as a library again, despite about two million, a majority of its often unique items being deliberately burned in a lasting, absolutely vile directed bombing of _knowledge_ and scholarly work, and will be lost forever.

Anyhow, I hope it will be restored for librarian usage.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

> When are they going to finish the City Hall? How is it inside?


It will probably take a long time for the entire reconstruction to actually finish, but the reconstruction of the _*facade*_ is set to start in August and expected to last a year. As for the interior, some of it has already been renovated, but not all. Here's how it looks as of now:






























> I really like the project to tile all the streets in the old town, looks very open and clean . Good initiative.


Completely agree. Its unbelievable how much better Bascarsija looks when its paved like this: 



















I do think they should restrict the tiling to the streets that are paved with asphalt though. Streets like these look good as they are:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Bascarsija is wonderful and would be worth it's own seperate international thread - 
For example, I have already started a thread concering the architecture until 1918 -

 SARAJEVO| between the ages 

What if theres anotherone for the period of Ottoman Architecture in Sarajevo?
How do you think about it?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Great idea. I'll start working on that thread later today in fact:cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Alrite, I made that thread in the General Photo section:cheers1:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice projects I would love to visit this city someday:cheers:


----------



## ayamaries (Jun 11, 2009)

Alle said:


> I doubt everything is renovated, besides I hope and assume it will be used as a library again, despite about two million, a majority of its often unique items being deliberately burned in a lasting, absolutely vile directed bombing of _knowledge_ and scholarly work, and will be lost forever.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope it will be restored for librarian usage.


Ja sjecam se , stvarno steta. Sjecam se, tog dana sam bila u centru.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Yesterday was the official opening of the Multiplex Cinema Cinema City in Sarajevo:



























































































http://www.sarajevo-x.com/showtime/film/clanak/090806073#090806073&id=13













































































































http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/26-cinema-city---multiplex.html


----------



## ayamaries (Jun 11, 2009)

U kojem djelu grada je ovo Kino?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^U centru, s ljieve strane BBI-a...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Tunel and citiy-way reconstruciton











.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hotel Bristol (reco)*









image by adis d. 


*UniCredit bank (reco)*











*Sarajevo City Centar
*











more pics & information at www.sa-c.info


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*SA - update*




> *Residental Bulding
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*New project:*

*Sarajevo Airport Centar*

website: http://www.krammer-wagner.at/

Investition: 60 mill Euro


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Investment?


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah ... in english: _investment _- I had swapped German and English


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Hotel Bristol


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Academy of Performing Arts *


Exactly at midnight tonight, with an appropriate ceremony, at the location of the Skenderija Plateau is marked by the beginning construction of future building for the Academy of Performing Arts (Asa) in Sarajevo.

The government of Sarajevo Canton is the main investor and the project's first phase of works is provided by 2.5 million BAM

Academy will have an total area of 5500 square meters, of which 4600 square meters of useful space will be for students and teachers. Apart from the cabinet, there will be several supporting facilities, such as a small and a large stage, an exercise for the acting, postproduction facilities, a small TV studio and other facilities. 

Total construction works to build the facility should be at around 9.8 million KM. Thirty percent of that amount will be spent on equipping the rooms with necessary technology.

Mehić pointed out that the government of Sarajevo Kanton and the Academy expect that construction of new buildings the ASA will be completed in the next three years.

Render:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Construction update *

*
Importanne Centar*




















*Sarajevo City Centar*



















pics & more info: http://www.sa-c.info

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hotel Bristol* (reco)




















*BiH Parliament Building & Goverment Tower Square*



















pics & more info: www.sa-c.info


.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Unioninvest/Raiffeisen Bank HQ Center buildings 2 & 3*




















*New USA Embassy Compound*



















pics & more info: www.sa-c.info

.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

BBI Centar


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Alta Shopping Centar *


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

...


----------



## noir-dresses (Apr 9, 2008)

Sarajevo's looking better, and better by the day, good stuff


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*SA-C update 8.11.2009.*










*http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/27-bih-parliament-building--goverment-tower.html*











*http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/109-new-usa-embassy-compound.html*











*http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/1-avaz-twist-tower.html*











*http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/49-centar-alta.html*











*Sarajevo City Centar*











*Importanne Centarl*


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*weekly sa-c.info update*


A new business business complex by investor Butmir Ltd. 
The facility will be business character with the three-story underground garage, ground floor and three towers of 12, 14 and 16 floors. Total investment of 80 million KM.










Location:




























pictures by sa.c.info / adis


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sarajevo Construction Update*

Project: Poslovni Objekat Modna Konfekcija

Architect: Amir Vuk - Zec























































more infos & pics at: PO Modna Konfekcija - Sarajevo Construction v4


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*SCC*



















more infos & pics at: http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/63-sarajevo-city-center.html

.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

next page --->


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The new "Bosnia and Herzegovina" square was opened a couple of days ago:



mirza-sm said:


> By Admir, sa sarajevo-constructiona :applause:


http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/27-bih-parliament-building--goverment-tower.html


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

And construction works seem to have started on the Alta Center again, after a period of inactivity.



















Pictures taken from the triland website


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> The new "Bosnia and Herzegovina Square" was finished a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> Photos: Mirza-sm


Great!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Piacensa (Jan 22, 2009)

woww...the first...the first foto ist soo sad but now the place are very properly

respect bosnia


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

15 YEARS IS NOT A LONG TIME!GREAT PROGRESS.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

On this free site - which is currently used as a parking - a concert hall is to be built in the near future.


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

what about that old house in the 1st photo?


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

This ruins has been demolished (others will follow).
A new urban use plan was created.











Google-earth view











The Sarajevo City Centar (more info here:SCC )
and 
The ALTA-Triland Centar (more info here:ALTA Centar )
are currently under construction


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*quick-update *

*Unipromet LC (16 fl. residental)*











source an more info at: http://www.sa-c.info or  Unipromet lamela C 16 Floors | U/C


*ALTA-Triland Centar U/C *



















source an more info at: http://www.sa-c.info or ALTA-Triland Centar U/C


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Unioninvest/Raiffeisenbank* 2nd and 3rd buildings



















source an more info at:http://www.sa-c.info


*
LAKE lamela A*



















source an more info at:http://www.sa-c.info


*Hotel Bristol*



















source an more info at:http://www.sa-c.info/ or Hotel Bristol (reco)


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sarajevo City Centar*




























source and more info at: http://www.sa-c.info or Sarajevo City Centar

*
US embassy compound*



















source and more info at: http://www.sa-c.info/viewProject/109-new-usa-embassy-compound.html


*Embassy of Turkey*



















source and more info at: http://www.sa-c.info


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*Downtown*



SaRaJeVo-City said:


> Evo par Slika sa krova Importane Centra od jucer... Mislim da su prve sa Importane krova


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd like to dedicate a couple of posts to Sarajevo's smaller projects; projects that, even though they might not be as visually impressive as skyscrapers, are equally (if not more) important to the cultural, easthetical, educational and "recreational" development of the city.

Examples:

Construction work started a couple of weeks ago on the Academy of Arts building:



> Until now, the students used this building:


The construction of a new high school (nearing completion)



>


The construction of a pedestrian walkway along the Miljacka riverfront (finished)



>


The construction of a new building for the pediathrics clinic (finished)



>


This project (there's only this one picture) envisions under ground parking spaces for cars, and the construction of a square/park across from the national library, Vijecnica. Taking into consideration the poor state in which that are is now, I'd class this project as very important...



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Effort is also put into returning a famous, but run down, park, *Vraca*, to its former glory,



>


The construction of an Art movie theatre, as well as the expansion of the already existing multiplex:



>


The construction of a bridge across the art academy (construction started, these are renders of course)



>


----------



## ariffatri (May 25, 2010)

suddenly i realize, thank god Sarajevo has changed and improved alot


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Thanks! And a ps; the bridge you see on the right of the picture below is called the "bridge of Bosnian-Malaysian friendship"


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Cant wait to see the new bridge when its constructed.


----------



## BiH-Fanatico (Aug 12, 2010)

Bosniak11111 said:


> Wow , its amazing, you cant even see there has been a war.
> They need to work on the holiday inn though, it looks like its been blown up by a tank


Holiday Inn don't look like that man. And your from Gradacac? No way bro!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

SSC 





































is progressing nicely

as is the "tiling" of a walkway along the Miljacka river



















and the Raiffeisen bank HQ




























not to mention the reconstruction of the National library Vijecnica, that was bombed during the war




























*all pics by Mirza-sm* and the guys at sa-c.info


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Hillary Clinton opened the new American embassy in BiH today:





































Its pretty hard to get detailed pictures of that building, but here are some, taken by Mirza and the guys at sa-c.info










And some "close ups"


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

BBI centar











Parliament & square











ATT











Importanne centar










_original images by gorazde_66_


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Alta shopping center *- completed. Pictures from facebook:



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

About a month ago the newly renovated maternity clinic opened its doors. It was shelled and completely destroyed during the war and up until recently women have had to stay in this building:










The new one (pics by depo.ba)



mirza-sm said:


> Još par sličica :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other projects include the _*renovation of buildings *_in the old town:



mirza-sm said:


> Još novobnovljenih fasada na Čaršiji :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The _*construction of the new Art Academy*_, which is gonna look like this:



>



and the *reconstruction of Hotel Bristol*, another building destroyed in the war:



>


The smaller (and extremely ugly) brown building infront of the hotel, which used to look like this:



>


has also been renovated, and it all now looks like this:



>


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know a lot about the war, but it's very good to see that the city is working hard on renovating everything! :cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^We still have a long way to go though, as virtually every building in the city was shelled during the war. But we're making progress, which is the most important thing. 

A couple of more pictures of Alta shopping center, this time from the outside, taken by mirza-sm



mirza-sm said:


>


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sarajevo looks better every year. Some really nice projects here:applause:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*photoupdate*

*Hotel Bristol (reco)*




























just a remider how it looks after the war








#

_source: scc sarajevo construction threads_


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Aaaaand it's practically finished (official opening is on April 6'th)



> Interiors:


Pics by depo.ba and sarajevo-x


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

:applause:


----------



## santasa (Jun 2, 2010)

srce mi brže lupa, Sarajevo je nezaustavljivo ..... :dance2:- my heart beat goes up every time looking in these pic, Sarajevo is unstoppable .......

zašto je kog vraga baniran Edin ?=???
Edin is banned, Why ???  (provalo sam se - nije banned nego _bananed_ )


----------



## santasa (Jun 2, 2010)

jesu ga ušarrenili (kino), brate mili !!!!
most (ispred akademije prim.umj.) je očajan, grozomoran !!!!! pa kakvi su to umjetnici, _đ_e talenat ??
most je stvarno ruglo ! još samo da ga naprave od plastike i kesa-kesa, pa j#"*$ te ....


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha, jarane, ti si to nesto pobrko, on nije banovan, on je bananovan.


----------



## santasa (Jun 2, 2010)

corvus_edin said:


> SA downtown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Tariguz" zaslužuje novu fasadu podhitno !:lol:


----------



## santasa (Jun 2, 2010)

SokoX said:


> Haha, jarane, ti si to nesto pobrko, on nije banovan, on je bananovan.


Hahaha provalio sam se .... k'o zadnji vatale :nuts:


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

santasa said:


> Hahaha provalio sam se .... k'o zadnji vatale :nuts:


----------



## santasa (Jun 2, 2010)

Chairman Sulaiman Al-Shiddi said he expects the completed complex to be worth 406 million US Dollars (...) : ,,If you compare the prices today with the region,* they are still 50 percent lower than in Slovenia, Croatia, and Montenegro*". 

*Al-Shiddi said it took three years to get construction permits for the project, but if the project is successful, other Middle East investors will follow his example.*

3 godine maltretiranja investitora za projekt od pola milijarde !!!! *da ne govorimo o izboru dizajna, što je posebna blamaža za sarajevske vlasti i urban. planere* ..... sramota !


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

A few before/after shots from Sarajevo. The before shots were taken right after the war in 1996, and the after shots now in the spring/early summer of 2011:

Unitic towers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Residential blocks:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The "Elektroprivreda" building:



















Hotel Bristol:



















Holiday Inn:










BBI Center:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other reconstructed streets and buildings:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Vijecnica, the national library:


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

amazing pictures,nice to see Sarajevo looking so good.


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this photos ! I like to see how the city was rebuilt


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Except the Sarajevo City Center, there are few big projects to speak of. The talk of the town the last couple of weeks is the opening of the first McDonalds restaurant in Bosnia:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The national library is steadily reconstructing. Some sketches + construction pics


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

(reconstruction pics)


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

And to top it off, two recent pictures of Sarajevo City Center taken by Mirza-sm...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

5 floors left for topping


----------



## mcunningham (Sep 27, 2011)

*HELP WITH A PROJECT*

Hey all!
I am a graduate architecture student at the University of Oregon and I am doing an extensive research on Sarajevo. Pre-War, War and Post-War. I seem to have troubles finding good maps showing buildings and possibly identifying them. The area of special interest is Marijin Dvor. Does anybody have clean, legibile maps that can be used in an urban design project? Any help can be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## arbeeN (Feb 10, 2011)

BiH-x said:


> (reconstruction pics)



Please post more photos of the Bosnian National Library Reconstruction. This is very interesting since most sources online say that the library is not yet reconstructed and/or is still abandoned.....This is perhaps the most interesting topic


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^

The national library is moving along slowly. The first pictures from the exterior are from December this year (taken by member BNX) and the video of the enterior (which is more or less completed) is from November:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

S2, a new project in the Novo Sarajevo area, is seeing a lot of activity lately.

Renders:





































Pics from (respectively) 10 days ago and today by Mirza SM and sa-c.info


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Turkish embassy by sa-c.info






























Malaysian embassy by sa-c.info


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarajevo City Center by K S A


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

And a bonus picture, just because its beautiful


----------



## Bboy_Jura_Skyscraper (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, i see to beauty...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*SPO2 U/C*


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

kay:


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

*A new approved project:*

*Dallas centar - mixed-use*






















:cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Linrary of the University of Sarajevo - Construction set to start next year



















Location: right across the street from the American embassy


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The construction of the Sarajevo city center is moving along at a much slower pace then we would like:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

However the reconstruction of the National Library is moving along nicely:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

and something seems to be going on at the construction site of the new office and residential building in Novo Sarajevo:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other projects:

Bridge reconstruction:



>


Malaysian embassy (the building with the "snake" design)



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Reconstruction of tram lines:



>


New bridge across the Art Academy



>


*Academy of fine arts*



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Bosnalijek HQ


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Betanija City Center

Render





































Construction pics


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

New bridge across the Art Academy at night


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The National Library (Vijecnica) nearing competion:



mirza-sm said:


>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Ins0mniaC said:


> *18. septembar 2012. - Rekonstrukcija Vijecnice - by sa-c.net*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

A few pics of the opening of the new bridge next to the Academy of Fine arts:



>


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

by Lafo_Mamone


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the new brigde and the national library seems amazing!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

g2nextpage --->


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

SPO2 finished


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Bau Herc



























*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^ That is the most impossibly beautiful office building.


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

towerpower123 said:


> ^^^ That is the most impossibly beautiful office building.


Building is finished, some people are considering it ugly. But I think it's beautiful, refreshing for Sarajevo.


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Tarčin Forest Resort & MGallery by Sofitel*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*DHL BiH Headquarters and Cargo Center*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Swissotel Sarajevo*


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Namibija said:


> *Bau Herc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
This looks like a rusted old tanker that ran ashore. I love it!*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Mikser House Sarajevo*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Country Side Resort*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Safet Zajko Park - Botanical Garden*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Tarčin Forest Resort - 16. 10. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*MGallery by Sofitel and Tarčin Forest Resort - 10. 11. 2017.*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Sarajevo Ropeway (Cable Car) [2,1 km] - Grand Opening - 06. 04. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Sarajevo Tower (26 Floors - 88 meters) - Construction Update - 16. 06. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Golden Hills Bosnia - Construction Update - 25. 07. 2018.*


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Namibija said:


> Building is finished, some people are considering it ugly. But I think it's beautiful, refreshing for Sarajevo.


I hate the way daring architecture is always considered 'ugly' by a relatively large proportion of the population, even just in that picture I can see one building to the right which is a million times uglier and probably was never called ugly due to how boring and bland it is, I would love if architecture was much more like the left building than the one to the right


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Swissotel Sarajevo - Soft Opening*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Swissotel Sarajevo - Grand Opening - 20. 09. 2018.*


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

*Residental Complex Sarajevo Waves - Building II Finished - September 2018*


----------

